# Just found out its a boy



## lusterleaf

So feeling some gender disappointment right now... I have two kids already a boy and a girl. My oldest, the boy, is on the severe end of the autism spectrum and my girl is typical. We thought we were done and then we got pregnant again (my youngest is 5)... I was really hoping that this one would be a girl because I know the chances of autism is higher in boys, especially when you already have one diagnosed... I found out yesterday from my NIPT results that it's a boy. I am really hoping everything turns out OK.


----------



## Sander

Hugs, I worked with a family who had an autistic son who was the oldest, typical daughter and then a surprise pregnancy when the daughter was 4 (?), so very similar circumstances. They had a boy and he was typical :) It’s impossible to predict how it will go, but I hope your LO is healthy and congrats on the boy!


----------



## Kiwiberry

I hope your little boy is healthy and everything works out for him. :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Bevziibubble

:hugs:


----------



## mom2pne

My second is on the spectrum, but none of the other 4 boys I had are. They are all typical.


----------

